# S4 cab, RS4 cab or 911 C4S Cab?



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

The time has come to change the Cayenne. I took a 911 C4S Cab out at the weekend and I have to say that I was totally unimpressed. It was an 04 plate for 56k and I thought that it wasn't particularly quick or impressive to look at, particularly the interior.

RS4 seems to be expensive for what it is which got me thinking about an S4 and having some mods done to it.

Does anyone have any experience of them at all?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Mate, I don't have too much experience with neither of these cars, but I would get the RS4. It looks MEAN twisted, is fast, drives well and is still a practical car with a very nice interior.

The S4 may be good too, but I think the RS4 has got the edge on both looks and ride.

Just my 2p... :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ScoTTy has a modded S4, and I'm sure there's at least one other S4 driver on here.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

An S4 is a very different beast to a 911. Mine may have similar speed but we all know that it won't keep up on the handling.

Having said that this 911 didn't get away and this was with a couple of suitcases in my boot 


I also have considered a 911 (as they have rear seats which the little 'un) could go in but I think the compromise is to great for it to be our only car.

I can answer specfic questions if you have any? Not sure where to start though as the cars are desgined for very different things.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

IanWest said:


> The time has come to change the Cayenne. I took a 911 C4S Cab out at the weekend and I have to say that I was totally unimpressed. It was an 04 plate for 56k and I thought that it wasn't particularly quick or impressive to look at, particularly the interior.
> 
> RS4 seems to be expensive for what it is which got me thinking about an S4 and having some mods done to it.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of them at all?


The C4S is the least desirable 911 IMO. Too fat, too heavy and 4WD....not in the spirit of things.

Â£5k more puts you in 997C2S territory....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > The time has come to change the Cayenne. I took a 911 C4S Cab out at the weekend and I have to say that I was totally unimpressed. It was an 04 plate for 56k and I thought that it wasn't particularly quick or impressive to look at, particularly the interior.
> ...


Seconded. Run up to a 997 C2S.

The RS4 Cab is a cracking motor, as is the S4 but the Pork is Pork.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I would agree - unless you are totally dead set on a convertible, the 997C2S is worth the extra. You really do not need 4WD on these cars, even in the wet.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > The time has come to change the Cayenne. I took a 911 C4S Cab out at the weekend and I have to say that I was totally unimpressed. It was an 04 plate for 56k and I thought that it wasn't particularly quick or impressive to look at, particularly the interior.
> ...


R1 - apols for taking this off topic, but unless I missed the post, how come you are / have already sold your 911?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

raven said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > IanWest said:
> ...


I've had it exactly a year and taken the mileage upto 82k....I f igured it was probably the best time to shift it as I'd just renewed the warranty for 12 months and if I had kept it for another year it would be pushing 100k miles.

I did look at the 997 but just couldn't justify the outlay to myself.

I went for a CSL in the end which is phenomenal and I'm absolutely delighted. I doubt it'll match the porkers depreciation though - Â£3k in 12 months isn't to be sniffed at!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Yeah, low depreciation is one of the great things about the 911 - I could have sold my 997 after a year with about an Â£5-10k hit which is pretty cost efficient motoring. It's what has put me off considering cars like the M6 / XKR to be honest.

CSL sounds like an awesome car.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> An S4 is a very different beast to a 911. Mine may have similar speed but we all know that it won't keep up on the handling.
> 
> Having said that this 911 didn't get away and this was with a couple of suitcases in my boot
> 
> ...


Was was he trying to do? Either get your foot down or get out of the way matey! Driving like a wuss.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I just felt that the 911 didn't have a particular wow factor to it, the dash looked cheap, I felt flash driving it and I didn't come away thinking, I want one. It would have to be 4WD, I have always had 4WD or front wheel drive, not sure why but RWD makes me nervous, even if that is ridiculous.

The S4 seems to tick all of the boxes and I think as Scotty says, the lack of turbo almost makes it feel slow when clearly it isn't. I have noticed the same thing with my father in law's S8, it seems slow as the power is constant.

The ridiculous thing is that we have a Cocker Spaniel who comes everywhere with us and the 911 didn't seem big enough for him!! I have got an S4 and RS4 demo lined up so we will have to wait and see. I'm just trying to convince myself that an extra 20k is worth it for the RS4.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

IanWest said:


> I'm just trying to convince myself that an extra 20k is worth it for the RS4.


I also tried but I failed.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Used S4 with mods should get pretty close to the magic 400hp mark.
Its arguably underwhelming, but good value, esp compared to the relatively pricey RS4 cab.

M5?

Alternatively, what about the new S6 - 5.2 Lambo-derived v10, 430 hp, to be had from 49k, Approved used?
Worth a test drive weekend surely :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> Used S4 with mods should get pretty close to the magic 400hp mark.


Close but just not there. 395.3bhp










However the torque for an RS4 is 317lb-ft(430Nm) at 5500rpm where as mine is 375lb-ft(509Nm) at 3366rpm. 8)

The RS4 seems to get most of it's higher BHP figure from revving that bit higher.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What you really want is about 485 ft lb AND ~450bhp ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> What you really want is about 485 ft lb AND ~450bhp ;-)


I wouldn't say no.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > What you really want is about 485 ft lb AND ~450bhp ;-)
> ...


Mine will have more than that when it gets chipped plus it's Miltek and sports cats etc etc 8) ....Just as soon as i can get the money together


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > What you really want is about 485 ft lb AND ~450bhp ;-)
> ...


and a lump that revs to 8000rpm. :wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Scotty,
Not sure if you can answer this one with it being modded, maybe Jampott could help, and I doubt if you have ever driven it slowly  but do you have an idea of realistic mpg urban and motorway. Clearly I don't believe the brochure but it also appears to suggest that the S4 is more thirsty than the RS.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

IanWest said:


> Scotty,
> Not sure if you can answer this one with it being modded, maybe Jampott could help, and I doubt if you have ever driven it slowly  but do you have an idea of realistic mpg urban and motorway. Clearly I don't believe the brochure but it also appears to suggest that the S4 is more thirsty than the RS.


Realistic motorway is around 25mpg in my Avant, average around 19ish overall.

Range isn't great (my fuel tank about 60 litres I think - at least 10 less than a normal A4 Cab) but its a good car...


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

r1 said:


> The C4S is the least desirable 911 IMO. Too fat, too heavy and 4WD....not in the spirit of things....


 I adore the C4S. It makes little sense in the 997 range as the difference between it and the standard model is not that great - but in the 996 range, for me, it makes all the difference. And it seems the market agrees - it is the most desireable 996 - having the best residuals of all the 996 model range (except perhaps turbo/Gts).

The C4S makes a hard case new (which isn't an issue now anyway), but makes a superb case for itself used (if you can handle the dated interior).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


You should get it up to WRC when you do - be good to see a real like for like plot.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


yeah yeah yeah and then all you'll need is some driving lessons! :-* :lol: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Scotty,
> Not sure if you can answer this one with it being modded, maybe Jampott could help, and I doubt if you have ever driven it slowly  but do you have an idea of realistic mpg urban and motorway. Clearly I don't believe the brochure but it also appears to suggest that the S4 is more thirsty than the RS.


Similar to Jampott. Tuning gives you the option of using more juice but if you driver it the same mpg is improved.

Since my wife's stopped working the mpg has gone up as there aren't so many short work runs. I was averaging around 18 and now it's up to around 20.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Driving lessons pah. I'm a driving god


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty,
> ...


I think the reason that the RS is slightly better on MPG than the S is, i think (Not 100% sure). That the RS V8 is a FSI engine whereas the S isnt.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

che6mw said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > The C4S is the least desirable 911 IMO. Too fat, too heavy and 4WD....not in the spirit of things....
> ...


Horses for courses. IMO the ultimate posers Porsche (in 996 form). All show and less go than a boggo C2.

Price wise, similar to a Turbo now. No brainer.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Got an RS4 cab coming today for a test drive- must resist the urge!!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Well, what can I say- what a car. Duck- can see why you got one!!! 
They have a cancelled order that we are negotiating on at the moment. Must resist the urge to say yes. 
All I can say is, Clarkson was right about the S button on the steering wheel  :wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Oops! Got tempted too much, wife liked it and we are now the proud owners of an RS4 cab in Daytona Grey and we pick it up tomorrow!!
Can't wait


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

IanWest said:


> Oops! Got tempted too much, wife liked it and we are now the proud owners of an RS4 cab in Daytona Grey and we pick it up tomorrow!!
> Can't wait


Dammit my willy has just got abit smaller(Well it will have when youve got the roof down). Daz from Tyresmoke has a black cab and it looks awesome. Daytona is def the best colour.

Have you read this? http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,12529-2370264,00.html


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > Oops! Got tempted too much, wife liked it and we are now the proud owners of an RS4 cab in Daytona Grey and we pick it up tomorrow!!
> ...


Absolutely love it, drove it down from Stratford last night but the A34 was realy busy so couldn't really play too much. I spent most of the time playing with the Sport button!
Will take some pictures over the weekend and put them up. 
As for the willy bit, I will mutually swap a bit of admiration for your bigger boot and it can stay the same size   
The colour was between daytona and silver and the missus preferred Daytona, as you say it is the best colour. It also helped that they did a pdi on it within 24 hours as I was impatient.
What a car is all I can say!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

IanWest said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > IanWest said:
> ...


Â£60K on a convertible A4.  Commissions must be good. :wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Cancelled order, long relationship, good finance, end of month, deal in 24 hours etc etc- it made sense :wink: 
And it is my wife's car not mine, I've got the A3 derv.... and yes the mark up on paint is ok to answer your question


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wait till your employees find out


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Wait till your employees find out


Ian's probably got a set of 2.0tdi badges on order... :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I reckon he'll get one of these tops and convince them its a van....


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

As I said, it is the wife's car not mine :wink: Not sure that it will be any good towing the rib though!

I don't think that Hamble is ready for an Estate Agent with an RS4- would be hard to justify fees.

As for your comment regarding employees Selman, your missus turns up so rarely for work that we would probably have sold it before she sees it


----------

